# Seb Toots Street Edit



## Flee21

I'm sure most of you have already seen this but I just saw it a day or two ago. Dude kills it!!!

(not sure how to embed videos hopefully someone can help me)

SebToots street edit 2014 on Vimeo


----------



## NWBoarder

Here ya go



Flee21 said:


> I'm sure most of you have already seen this but I just saw it a day or two ago. Dude kills it!!!
> 
> (not sure how to embed videos hopefully someone can help me)


----------



## camfong

I thought his B Roll was just as dope or even better

http://vimeo.com/95318681


----------



## davidj

Geez, this guy is AMAZING! 

What board does he ride? I've got to get that board... will help me ride more like him, ya think?


----------



## camfong

davidj said:


> Geez, this guy is AMAZING!
> 
> What board does he ride? I've got to get that board... will help me ride more like him, ya think?


Can't tell if your being sarcastic, internet is difficult these days 

Buck Up Snowboard | Men's Park & Pipe Snowboards | Ride Snowboards 2013-2014

Revolt Sebastian Toutant Pro Model | Men's All Mountain Freestyle/Park & Pipe Snowboard Bindings | Ride Snowboards 2013-2014


----------



## davidj

camfong said:


> Can't tell if your being sarcastic...


Yeah, I was poking fun at myself... bet Seb can do more with a 2x10 than I can with my favorite board. That said, thanks for the links, it's nice to know what board and bindings work for him (and that kind of riding).


----------



## larrytbull

Pretty Awesome.
Just wish these guys would wear Helmets. I get street cred and all but I am trying to teach my son to always wear a helmet (and pads) while doing park all these videos by pros without helmets on don't reinforce that. 
(sorry for the rant)


----------



## Flee21

Thanks NW! 

That B Roll video is sick too. Guy has crazy talent.


----------



## camfong

larrytbull said:


> Pretty Awesome.
> Just wish these guys would wear Helmets. I get street cred and all but I am trying to teach my son to always wear a helmet (and pads) while doing park all these videos by pros without helmets on don't reinforce that.
> (sorry for the rant)



Crazy! How old is your son? I'm only 16, but man I would never dare to not wear a helmet, took a bail in the park a couple years ago and split my helmet right up the middle, if I wasn't wearing I woulda been mush!


----------



## tokyo_dom

larrytbull said:


> Pretty Awesome.
> Just wish these guys would wear Helmets. I get street cred and all but I am trying to teach my son to always wear a helmet (and pads) while doing park all these videos by pros without helmets on don't reinforce that.
> (sorry for the rant)


QFT. 
Wearing a helmet should be a personal choice, yes, i dont want to infringe on your rights, but the pro's are being looked at as idols for youngsters, and they probably should be wearing protection when doing the bigger jumps, and definitely on street edits, where metal and concrete are in the mix.


----------



## slyder

larrytbull said:


> Pretty Awesome.
> Just wish these guys would wear Helmets. I get street cred and all but I am trying to teach my son to always wear a helmet (and pads) while doing park all these videos by pros without helmets on don't reinforce that.
> (sorry for the rant)


Not to get to OT with that great video. I told/taught my kids and told them if I ever or a friend of mine ever catches them riding without a helmet I will pull there passes for the year. This is no joke and they know it. Plus they've been banged up enough to know they need it. 

Some super great tricks in there. I love the wall ride with the flip. They make it look so simple. The flips to boardslides how the hell does he spot that "and" not snap his board....


----------



## ShredLife

1. this dude is so unlikeable - with his bullshit trash talking, and then his douchebag ass has a fucking logo for his name? lame. fuck this kid.

2. good tricks, but the sound effects added to the edit of "board on rail" are retarded and terrible. ridiculous.

3. you guys are a joke with your helmetisms... the last pros to get serious head injuries were all wearing helmets: KP, DD, Sarah Burke. you'd do better to ban the halfpipe.

slyder - i'm sure your kids appreciate the threats to police their fun. if i was your kid i'd be like: "ok, fuck a helmet and fuck your money - i'll do snowboarding my way" - but that's just me. i don't like authority figures trying to dictate how i live my life.


----------



## td.1000

ShredLife said:


> 3. you guys are a joke with your helmetisms... the last pros to get serious head injuries were all wearing helmets: KP, DD, Sarah Burke. you'd do better to ban the halfpipe.
> 
> slyder - i'm sure your kids appreciate the threats to police their fun. if i was your kid i'd be like: "ok, fuck a helmet and fuck your money - i'll do snowboarding my way" - but that's just me. i don't like authority figures trying to dictate how i live my life.


are you one of those guys that believe airbags kill more people than they save? you probably don't wear a seat belt either because "fuck the po-lice" right?


----------



## camfong

ShredLife said:


> 1. this dude is so unlikeable - with his bullshit trash talking, and then his douchebag ass has a fucking logo for his name? lame. fuck this kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. good tricks, but the sound effects added to the edit of "board on rail" are retarded and terrible. ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. you guys are a joke with your helmetisms... the last pros to get serious head injuries were all wearing helmets: KP, DD, Sarah Burke. you'd do better to ban the halfpipe.
> 
> 
> 
> slyder - i'm sure your kids appreciate the threats to police their fun. if i was your kid i'd be like: "ok, fuck a helmet and fuck your money - i'll do snowboarding my way" - but that's just me. i don't like authority figures trying to dictate how i live my life.



This is stupid


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShredLife

camfong said:


> This is stupid
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


you are stupid.


----------



## camfong

ShredLife said:


> you are stupid.



They don't fall because they are pro's, but they do wear helmets during events because of safety. I think all kids and adults should wear helmets snowboarding Is pretty rough 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deacon

ShredLife said:


> 3. you guys are a joke with your helmetisms... the last pros to get serious head injuries were all wearing helmets: KP, DD, Sarah Burke. you'd do better to ban the halfpipe.
> 
> slyder - i'm sure your kids appreciate the threats to police their fun. if i was your kid i'd be like: "ok, fuck a helmet and fuck your money - i'll do snowboarding my way" - but that's just me. i don't like authority figures trying to dictate how i live my life.


I was like you when I was a kid too. Then, when I got older, I had some kids, and realized that sometimes my parents were trying to keep me from learning lessons the hard way. Much as Slyder is trying to do with his kids. Whom I'm sure have bucket-loads more respect than to say something like that.


----------



## Flee21

ShredLife said:


> if i was your kid i'd be like: "ok, fuck a helmet and fuck your money - i'll do snowboarding my way" - but that's just me.



At which point my dad would have destroyed me with his belt/hand/stick/hard labor. Then said (which he later did say in life). Good, now I don't have to worry about paying for any of your shit


----------



## ShredLife

meh. 

i payed my way in this sport after about the 2nd or 3rd year doing it. in hs i skipped class to the point of dropping out so i could go snowboarding instead of listen to a bunch of apathetic teachers with IQs lower than mine. when i felt like going to college i went and got 4.0s and was still bored. 

do what the fuck you want to do and don't spend your time worrying about what other people are doing until it shits on your day.

people giving a fuck about other people wearing helmets or not is stupid. 

people who think that having children gives them some unique perspective that other people don't have is ridiculous. and stupid. 

do what the fuck you want to do and save the sanctimonious bullshit because no one cares (yes i realize the irony and hypocrisy in that statement)


----------



## Flee21

ShredLife said:


> do what the fuck you want to do and don't spend your time worrying about what other people are doing
> 
> people giving a fuck about other people wearing helmets or not is stupid.
> 
> people who think that having children gives them some unique perspective that other people don't have is ridiculous. and stupid.


I agree with all of these points. Especially the last.


----------



## Deacon

ShredLife said:


> people who think that having children gives them some unique perspective that other people don't have is ridiculous. and stupid.


Said everyone who has no kids. And everyone until they have kids. Unless they have kids with no interest in being a parent. In which case it'd probably make no difference. :dunno:


----------



## ShredLife

The Deacon said:


> Said everyone who has no kids. And everyone until they have kids. Unless they have kids with no interest in being a parent. In which case it'd probably make no difference. :dunno:


i can just as easily and probably more accurately argue that people who think that their being a parent gives them a unique perspective are simply people who are more self-absorbed and focused on self interests, have less empathy overall, are more apt to be tribalistic in regards to everything from religion, politics, culture, nationalism, etc., and overall less objective.


----------



## Deacon

ShredLife said:


> i can just as easily and probably more accurately argue that people who think that their being a parent gives them a unique perspective are simply people who are more self-absorbed and focused on self interests, have less empathy overall, are more apt to be tribalistic in regards to everything from religion, politics, culture, nationalism, etc., and overall less objective.


if you believe that, then you just described every parent I've ever met. I don't believe there's a parent alive who's preconceived notion of what parenthood was gonna be like wasn't pretty much destroyed in the first year. Maybe you're exceptionally astute, or gifted with some rare insight and you'll prove to be the exception. Let me know after you have a couple. :dunno:


----------



## ShredLife

The Deacon said:


> if you believe that, then *you just described every parent I've ever met*. I don't believe there's a parent alive who's preconceived notion of what parenthood was gonna be like wasn't pretty much destroyed in the first year. Maybe you're exceptionally astute, or gifted with some rare insight and you'll prove to be the exception. Let me know after you have a couple. :dunno:


i know, that's why i wrote it. i AM exceptionally astute. statistically i am more intelligent than 97% of the other primates on this rock... thanks for noticing.

the first year?? i've had puppies, i've had goldfish... i have plants in my house. sustaining life isn't hard.


----------



## Deacon

ShredLife said:


> i know, that's why i wrote it. i AM exceptionally astute. statistically i am more intelligent than 97% of the other primates on this rock... thanks for noticing.
> 
> the first year?? i've had puppies, i've had goldfish... i have plants in my house. sustaining life isn't hard.


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ShredLife

The Deacon said:


> :eusa_clap::eusa_clap::laugh::laugh:


= my reaction to anyone thinking having a kid is some special shit. its not hard - look around, there's like 8 fucking billion of us


----------



## ShredLife

this is easily the most sidetracked thread of the week so far.... 

and for that Seb Toots, we salute you.


----------



## Deacon

ShredLife said:


> = my reaction to anyone thinking having a kid is some special shit. its not hard - look around, there's like 8 fucking billion of us


Fwiw,I never said _hard_, I said it changes your perspective.


----------



## SnowDogWax

ShredLife said:


> i know, that's why i wrote it. i AM exceptionally astute. statistically i am more intelligent than 97% of the other primates on this rock... thanks for noticing.
> 
> the first year?? i've had puppies, i've had goldfish... i have plants in my house. sustaining life isn't hard.


Shredlife what is your exceptionally astute view on how and why you/we even exist. 
Waiting Mr.Tribal Primate what came first the chicken or the egg.


----------



## ShredLife

SnowDogWax said:


> Shredlife what is your exceptionally astute view on how and why you/we even exist.
> Waiting Mr.Tribal Primate what came first the chicken or the egg.


i lack the hubris to presume that anyone knows the answer to that. sure is fun to wonder about tho.

what about you? Jeebus?


----------



## SLiM253

camfong said:


> They don't fall because they are pro's, but they do wear helmets during events because of safety.


no, they wear helmets during events because they are required to in order to compete. :icon_scratch: if given the choice, i'm sure you'd see a lot fewer people wearing them.



SnowDogWax said:


> Shredlife what is your exceptionally astute view on how and why you/we even exist.
> Waiting Mr.Tribal Primate what came first the chicken or the egg.


not to spoil the fun, but the egg came first. dinosaurs were laying eggs millions of years before chickens exist. (unless you're a crazy creationist who thinks carbon dating is witch craft) :welcome:


----------



## SnowDogWax

SLiM253 said:


> no, they wear helmets during events because they are required to in order to compete. :icon_scratch: if given the choice, i'm sure you'd see a lot fewer people wearing them.
> 
> 
> 
> not to spoil the fun, but the egg came first. dinosaurs were laying eggs millions of years before chickens exist. (unless you're a crazy creationist who thinks carbon dating is witch craft) :welcome:


Wow egg came first, because dinosaurs were laying eggs before chickens existed… guess i'll switch from my crazy creationist view.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I have to hand it to these people for giving me some humor. http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/this-is-what-creationists-believe-about-dinosaurs


----------



## Mizu Kuma

BurtonAvenger said:


> I have to hand it to these people for giving me some humor. http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/this-is-what-creationists-believe-about-dinosaurs


WTF????? :laugh:

Surely this is an elaborate hoax????? :blink:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

So I'm confused after readin this thread!!!!!

Did snowboards come before helmets?????

Does participation give me no more insight into an activity?????

Is the church gonna make an epic blockbuster remake of Jurrasic Christ, or Noah's Park????? 

Will I run out of popcorn by the last post????? 

Can anybody really provide me with a logical answer to any of these questions?????


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Pi. The answer you seek is pi. It tastes delicious.


----------



## ShredLife




----------



## Mizu Kuma

BurtonAvenger said:


> Pi. The answer you seek is pi. It tastes delicious.


Pecan????? Apple????? Creamy Chicken?????

What came first????? The Chicken Pie, or The Quiche?????


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I believe it was Eve's apple pie served bottoms up.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

BurtonAvenger said:


> I believe it was Eve's apple pie served bottoms up.


Ahhhh, that's the one that involves Adams Snake yeah?????


----------



## Deacon

ShredLife said:


>


religulous. I dug that movie, but it's pretty scary. :laugh:


----------

